# So upset:  New mulch may be killing my plants



## Bobw235 (Jun 4, 2016)

24 hours after my landscaper spread new mulch, I discovered that many of my newly planted annuals and perennials are suddenly withering and showing signs of distress.  Googled the issue and it may be the toxic gasses released by the mulch.  Needless to say, after investing a few hundred dollars in plants and lots of my time putting them in the ground, I am stressing.  I've emailed him and sent pictures.  Awaiting a reply.  So upset!


----------



## Fern (Jun 4, 2016)

I would say the mulch is to blame. Can you rake it away from the plants, then dispose of it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 4, 2016)

Fern said:


> I would say the mulch is to blame. Can you rake it away from the plants, then dispose of it.


I've pulled it away from many of them for now.  Awaiting a reply from landscaper.  It's even hard to breathe around this stuff.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I've pulled it away from many of them for now.  Awaiting a reply from landscaper.  It's even hard to breathe around this stuff.



Is it the dyed stuff? I hate that aesthetically. Before I gave it up, I only used natural Pine Bark mulch. It used to be the standard, but almost disappeared from the shelves with all of the red and black stuff. Another possibility is that your guy piled it on too thick. A common practice with landscapers that's deadly to plants. I hope your plants recover.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 4, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Is it the dyed stuff? I hate that aesthetically. Before I gave it up, I only used natural Pine Bark mulch. It used to be the standard, but almost disappeared from the shelves with all of the red and black stuff. Another possibility is that your guy piled it on too thick. A common practice with landscapers that's deadly to plants. I hope your plants recover.



Yes, it's dyed black.  First time I've had a problem with stuff like this.  Here's part of what I discovered from doing some research.

The symptoms of toxic mulch usually occur within 24 hours of application. The damage resembles that caused by drought, poor drainage, fertilizer burn, or pesticide misapplication. Symptoms include yellowing of leaf edges, scorched-looking leaves, defoliation, and/or death of plants. 

Sour mulch problems usually start where the mulch is made. Wood chips should be stored in long, low (4- to 6-foot tall) windrows and should be turned frequently. If they aren't, pockets in the center of the pile may not get enough oxygen. The mulch may become laden with toxic byproducts such as methanol, acetic acid, ammonia and hydrogen sulfide gas. The mulch may also become very acidic, with a pH in the range of 1.8 to 3.6. (Properly composted organic material has a near-neutral pH of 6.0 to 7.2.)


----------



## Janis Dolan (Jun 4, 2016)

Such a shame about the plant issue.  I would like only to use mulch made from old leaves from deciduous trees.  You have to be very careful what you place on the soil.  Perhaps a layer of bark chippings, but make sure it isn't going to change the pH value of your plants. Good luck getting this sorted.  In the meantime, can you take good photos, and perhaps lift the plants and put them elsewhere, or into pots until the problem is sorted out. At least you might be able to save some.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 4, 2016)

I've been using red mulch for at least twenty years and never heard of such a thing. I mean I had bag leftover last year that had gotten a funky color...probably mold, maybe the extreme cold of winter. It was discolored but I put it down as a base and covered it with fresh. The plants there are thriving beautifully.

Maybe it's where you live, your soil, the plants themselves...I don't know. Who knows what brand the landscapers use. I have always bought whatever brand is cheapest. Probably Vigoro, the brand doesn't matter as far as color. Even the most expensive fades every year. But as far as poisoning the plants I really have no idea. I would grab Mr. Landscaper by the collar and say "When I come home I want them plants to be happy!".


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 4, 2016)

Janis Dolan said:


> Such a shame about the plant issue.  I would like only to use mulch made from old leaves from deciduous trees.  You have to be very careful what you place on the soil.  Perhaps a layer of bark chippings, but make sure it isn't going to change the pH value of your plants. Good luck getting this sorted.  In the meantime, can you take good photos, and perhaps lift the plants and put them elsewhere, or into pots until the problem is sorted out. At least you might be able to save some.



Wish it was that easy.  There are dozens that are impacted.  I've moved the mulch away from the base of most plants in the interim.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 4, 2016)

That sucks, Bob.  But sounds like the "landscaper" will be paying not only for damage done but for new plants for you.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 4, 2016)

But the mulch no? More to it than that? Some years and there are sick plants. Impatiens last year.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 4, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> 24 hours after my landscaper spread new mulch, I discovered that many of my newly planted annuals and perennials are suddenly withering and showing signs of distress.  Googled the issue and it may be the toxic gasses released by the mulch.  Needless to say, after investing a few hundred dollars in plants and lots of my time putting them in the ground, I am stressing.  I've emailed him and sent pictures.  Awaiting a reply.  So upset!



Toxic Gasses????  That May be a Clue.  I've spread mulch around the wife's large flower bed, annually, for several years, and never noticed any real odor.  I just buy 20 or 25 40lb. sacks at a local hardware store, and spread it around.  Sometimes it is a bit damp...due to the "breathe holes" in the plastic sacks, and there is a slight odor as I open the sacks, but once on the ground, and out of the sack for a few minutes, there is virtually No odor.  About the only thing I can think of that might cause an odor is if this landscaper is buying his mulch in bulk quantities from a source that is spraying the mulch with a weed killer...Roundup, etc.  Did this landscaper bring in sacks of mulch, or did he come in with a truck/trailer load of loose mulch?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 5, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Toxic Gasses????  That May be a Clue.  I've spread mulch around the wife's large flower bed, annually, for several years, and never noticed any real odor.  I just buy 20 or 25 40lb. sacks at a local hardware store, and spread it around.  Sometimes it is a bit damp...due to the "breathe holes" in the plastic sacks, and there is a slight odor as I open the sacks, but once on the ground, and out of the sack for a few minutes, there is virtually No odor.  About the only thing I can think of that might cause an odor is if this landscaper is buying his mulch in bulk quantities from a source that is spraying the mulch with a weed killer...Roundup, etc.  Did this landscaper bring in sacks of mulch, or did he come in with a truck/trailer load of loose mulch?


Brought it in with a truck.  Picked it up that morning.  It bothers my breathing being around it for long periods.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 5, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> That sucks, Bob.  But sounds like the "landscaper" will be paying not only for damage done but for new plants for you.



He did reply late last night and said he'll come by on Monday to take a look and fix any problems.  I am so emotionally invested in the work I've done out there.  Hoping it will be okay.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> But the mulch no? More to it than that? Some years and there are sick plants. Impatiens last year.



This seems to be any plant that had leaves touching the mulch.  If they were higher off the ground they seemed better.
Are some shots taken around 9:00 yesterday morning, and then 4:00 in the afternoon.  Quite a difference.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Those look like pretty newly planted and thickly mulched around the roots. If you watered them heavily just before the guy mulched they may just be a bit drowned. You said you pulled the mulch away so they may recover. Lets all hope so. I hear you about the emotional investment. That's why we all do it, but trying to fight all of the bugs, diseases, and critters that Mother Nature throws against us is a losing battle. Then there is that one perfect bloom that makes it all worth it.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Brought it in with a truck.  Picked it up that morning.  It bothers my breathing being around it for long periods.



There is a possibility that the "mulch dealer" sprays his big mounds of mulch with a pesticide...to keep any infestation of ants or termites under control, or some chemical to keep the weeds or mold from gaining a foothold in his mounds of mulch.  About the only time I've ever noticed any odor from mulch is when I've used Cedar mulch...and that is a pleasant odor.  Find out where your landscaper gets his mulch, then go to that place and "sniff around".  If you notice the same strong odor, you might ask the landscaper to buy his supply elsewhere.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 5, 2016)

Sorry this has happened to you..here is something on toxic mulch....

http://www.gardening.cornell.edu/factsheets/mulch/toxicmulch.html


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 5, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Sorry this has happened to you..here is something on toxic mulch....
> 
> http://www.gardening.cornell.edu/factsheets/mulch/toxicmulch.html



Thanks Jackie.  This is exactly the article that clued me into the fact that the mulch could be the culprit.  I sent it on to my landscaper.  My wife has commented on how strong the odor is, now about 48 hours after being put down.  I've never had a problem with mulch before, so this caught me off guard.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 5, 2016)

Don M. said:


> There is a possibility that the "mulch dealer" sprays his big mounds of mulch with a pesticide...to keep any infestation of ants or termites under control, or some chemical to keep the weeds or mold from gaining a foothold in his mounds of mulch.  About the only time I've ever noticed any odor from mulch is when I've used Cedar mulch...and that is a pleasant odor.  Find out where your landscaper gets his mulch, then go to that place and "sniff around".  If you notice the same strong odor, you might ask the landscaper to buy his supply elsewhere.



Don, I think you're probably correct.  This has a chemical odor.  It's strong.


----------

